# Possible Pop Eye



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey everyone! So i got 6, 3 inch reds in a 75gallon. I noticed on a few of them some of their eyes are bulging out and some are a little cloudy. Now since they are small, should frequent water changes and dossing with salt take care of the problem?, or should i be more concerned? What do you guys think? I tried to take pictures but they get so spooked out and i can't get them to stay still. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

You should be concerned because cloudy pop eyes means poor water conditions. What are you running for filtration and how often are you doing water changes. The good thing is maintaining proper water quality will quickly rectify the situation.

Get yourself a water test kit and do weekly 50% water changes. Test your water before and after the water change to keep an eye on fluctuations. Also never leave pieces of food in there any longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

running a Rena XP3, 40 percent water changes ever 7-10 days, water perimeters are fine. And the food is gone before it even hits the gravel.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Cloudy eyes are typically the first sign of ammonia... when you say the water params are "fine", what exactly are those readings?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Could also be a kidney infection, if your ammonia is "fine" (whatever that may be, please always use exact figures for it makes it way easier to identify a problem) you may want to treat with Erythromycin


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ksls said:


> You should be concerned because cloudy pop eyes means poor water conditions. What are you running for filtration and how often are you doing water changes. The good thing is maintaining proper water quality will quickly rectify the situation.
> 
> Get yourself a water test kit and do weekly 50% water changes. Test your water before and after the water change to keep an eye on fluctuations. Also never leave pieces of food in there any longer than 30 minutes.


x2


----------

